# Advice about photography..



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 18, 2007)

Im quite into photography, but when it come s to photogrphy of mantids I usually give up, I take it you use the macro mode and take the mantis from the tank..but there is my problem - mine are always eager to explore! ive tried getting them to 'sit still' by giving them titbits bit they simply take it and then wander around, and usually jump on me.. any ideas?

Jonny.


----------



## captainmerkin (Apr 18, 2007)

Getting them some grub usually works as does getting an open fronted enclosure you can illuminate as wished and actually dip inside to take shots.

If you want them out to take pictures a table with something raised on it being the highest thing around is a good idea too, they seem to always want to be really high up!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmm ok, ill give that a try..is an open enclosure the ones which have glss doors that swing outwards?

Thanks, Jonny.


----------



## captainmerkin (Apr 18, 2007)

The enclosures I use at the moment are home made, ones.

18cm by 18cm wooden frames, with top and bottom wooden, left right and back are all mesh, front door is hinged perspex so it opens up on demand. (sealed with velcro).

I can open the door to take pictures of my mantis inside and shine lights through any of the sides..

Just wish I had a better macro lens!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 18, 2007)

I usually take them out when photographing them. Taking a picture through the glass makes the picture weird. They'll walk around more when they're out, but food usually keeps them still.


----------



## Evil_Berzerker (Apr 18, 2007)

> The enclosures I use at the moment are home made, ones.18cm by 18cm wooden frames, with top and bottom wooden, left right and back are all mesh, front door is hinged perspex so it opens up on demand. (sealed with velcro).
> 
> I can open the door to take pictures of my mantis inside and shine lights through any of the sides..


im wondering if you could maybe post or email me plans/"blueprints" of that enclosure because it sounds like a very VERY good idea (not sookin ur your Ar*e or that) im planning on building my own enclosures for woodwork practise and this seems like a good thing to try


----------



## Jenn (Apr 22, 2007)

I ues a light box that I made out of a cardbord box and some tissue paper. It is open on one side for the camera. I take them out and put them on a flower or a twig in the box and they stay for a couple of pictures. I'll take a picture of the set up so you can get an idea of how it looks. Works for me


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## captainmerkin (Apr 23, 2007)

> > The enclosures I use at the moment are home made, ones.18cm by 18cm wooden frames, with top and bottom wooden, left right and back are all mesh, front door is hinged perspex so it opens up on demand. (sealed with velcro).
> >
> > I can open the door to take pictures of my mantis inside and shine lights through any of the sides..
> 
> ...


sure I will try and get it sketched out for you once my hangover dissipates this morning


----------



## Jenn (Apr 23, 2007)

This is what i use. Like I said its just a cardboard box cut on three sides with tissuepaper taped over the openings...


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 23, 2007)

Jenn that's a cool set-up! i will look for the cardboard for this purpose. Is that raffia? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah, thanks alot - I will try this!! 8) :shock:


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 23, 2007)

That's a pretty neat setup.


----------



## Jenn (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes Yen it is. I saw it in one of your pictures with the nymphs and thought it was a great idea. Works out well for them...


----------

